# Quick Freeport Pier Trip



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Was going to try something different this evening. Left roommates at shanty and went over to pier. Occupied so I set up under the walkway and fished the late incoming tide(actually came in around 4 instead of 2). All fish caught between 4:30-5:00 on peeled shrimp/pink fish bite combo. Water was not clear with rollers every 2-3 seconds or so. Wind did not lay down....about 12mph out of what I think was northernly direction. Saw some nice reds taken from the pier. Do not know what the bait of choice was. Left around sunset after watching the action for awhile. Will try again tomorrow if forecast holds.
PS: Redfish Eddie, I used the old carpenter's adage on the redfish....measure twice....cut once. I still have my tag and could have used it if I had to!!!! See ya Wednesday!
mdf


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

where is freeport pier?


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Fish-a-mon said:


> where is freeport pier?


x2. I've been from the jetty to MOB, dont remember seeing a pier. Did they rebuild?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Freeport Pier*

Coming down 1495 going E out of Freeport(right by the Port of Freeport), cross the ICW and instead of going straight into Bryan Beach hang a left at the stop sign. Proceed down this road to the stop sign next to Quintana Town Hall and look to your right. That pier is the "Freeport" pier. You can enter the main beach access road onto Bryan Beach after crossing the ICW and hand a left to proceed down the beach towards the dead end at the pier but the road can be very narrow, sandy and hard to navigate....so I avoid that route.
Today not so much action. A few sheepshead, couple of nice drum and tons of whiting. Very early in the AM when the water was calm the trout guys over on the Quintana Jetty(Freeport side opposite Surfside) did very well on live shrimp for some nice surf trout. Water stained up and surf kicked up with the winds around noon.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

*Freeport Pier*

Thanks for the info, I've seen that before but honestly wasn't sure if the entire pier was there. How far out into the surf does it go? Google maps makes it look more like a viewing platform than a fishing pier. Obviously it goes far enough out to catch fish based on your report.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Freeport pier*

Gotta watch the tides on that pier. Incoming to high it will hold fish. Outgoing to low you have to be Superman to get your line out far enough. I fish under and next to it most of the time as there is a regular crew that usually has an inordinate number of poles up along that rather narrow overhang. Once in a while I will mention to the the pier crew that I passed the game warden on the way over and that will tend to thin the crowd out. Best time to hit it is about two hours or so before high tide and put your poles in the very middle of the railing.
Before winds came up yesterday at noon they were getting reds, drum, sheepshead, whiting and those with live shrimp, some decent trout.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Great info, thanks FS.


----------

